# So, Can female bettas lay eggs without a male?



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

I have this female now, which shares a divided 10 gal with one of my males, and he's been "courting" her since I got her. He's building her bubble nests and dancing for her. Anyways after asking people on her about breeding, they were super helpful and made me realize it wasn't a good idea due to them being store bought and not "pure." All I have to say is thanks everyone!!

Ok, so this female is super plump now, with eggs I'm assuming, and I'm wondering if she can lay/get rid of the eggs without a male? Willit hurt her if she doesn't get rid of them? Here are some pics also...

What do you think?
Thanks in advance~!


----------



## BunniesLair (Jul 20, 2010)

I dont know the answer.. my guess is yes.. as the male fertilizes the eggs after they are laid.. but mainly I am bumping your thread.. so it doesnt get lost.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

On very rare occasions the female can become egg bound...but it is rare

The female will usually absorb the eggs or she will drop and eat the eggs...some don't eat them but most do and you will know that they ate eggs by the way their poop looks....white/clear for a day or so sometimes can look like a white/clear jelly blob at the bottom of the tank

As far as breeding-nothing wrong with pet shop betta in my opinion-they either meet standard or they don't-it is all in what you want, your goals, understanding that it may take longer to get what you want
It can be exciting and more of a challenge breeding pet shop Bettas...you never know what you will get from the unknown genetic...it is easy to breed related pairs and continue some other breeders line-then again you can still end up with the unexpected every breeder is different-some keep great record on their spawns and other do not and you rarely get the best from the breeder because they keep them for themselves

If you want to show your Bettas-join the IBC and get a mentor and the best breeding pair you can afford-if you have no plans to show...don't be afraid to spawn pet shop bettas or different tail type for that matter-had people been afraid to experiment with that we wouldn't have some of the tail type we have today....most hobbyist rarely get more than a dozen or so fry to adulthood anyway and it can be lots of fun and you can gain lots of experience and hopefully grow in this hobby and move on to bigger and better things within the hobby....most breeders started out with pet shop betta breeding and learned from the experience and became great breeders...

It all in what you want-but be responsible and respectful of the breeders and fry with the understanding that with any fish breeding come culling or killing of unwanted fry...it is the hard facts no matter what their genetic background....be prepared and most of all have fun and enjoy your creations...thats what it is all about......


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info Oldfishlady. Your making me feel better about even considering it. Someone got kind of upset with me for even considering it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think there is anything wrong with breeding petstore bettas, either.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Nothing wrong with breeding pet shop bettas. It's a good learning experience and will be interesting on your end to watch Nature work. Just have a plan on what you want to do with the surviving fry.

Most pet shops will take a portion of your betta babies and give you store credit in return.

Lastly the poster yapping at you for breeding store bought bettas. Most likely he/she is a private breeder treating bettas as a business and selling his goods for 25 bucks a pop. Just ignore em.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

scootshoot said:


> Nothing wrong with breeding pet shop bettas. It's a good learning experience and will be interesting on your end to watch Nature work. Just have a plan on what you want to do with the surviving fry.
> 
> Most pet shops will take a portion of your betta babies and give you store credit in return.
> 
> Lastly the poster yapping at you for breeding store bought bettas. Most likely he/she is a private breeder treating bettas as a business and selling his goods for 25 bucks a pop. Just ignore em.


No, the last thing we need are more mutt VT's being sold to petco for "store credit". No doubt most of them will end up being purchased along with tiny 32oz tanks. BUT if they are willing to take the responsibility then they might as well use petstore bettas.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> No, the last thing we need are more mutt VT's being sold to petco for "store credit". No doubt most of them will end up being purchased along with tiny 32oz tanks. BUT if they are willing to take the responsibility then they might as well use petstore bettas.


I wager 99pct of betta purchasers at petco, petsmart, walmart or local petshops could care less their betta is the mutt variety.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

IMO people who want to breed just for the fun of it are more likely to breed petstore bettas. Those who are more serious about bettas and improving the species will breed higher quality stock.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Bettas are not like an AKC dog-the Betta either meets standard or it doesn't regardless of where it came from....you can still create/breed a pet shop betta that will meet IBC standards-it may take a generation or so and maybe not.... all depending on the breeders starting point....you may lack genetic history in pet shop Bettas...but often this will be missing with a lot of the high priced Bettas as well and you have to trust what you are being told by the breeder...sometimes it can be a crap-shoot just like with pet shop fish

Spawning/breeding is only part of it...without correct care and feeding even the best quality breeders with few faults based on the IBC standard can have poor quality offspring.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> IMO people who want to breed just for the fun of it are more likely to breed petstore bettas. Those who are more serious about bettas and improving the species will breed higher quality stock.


And how do you think these serious breeders started their craft? I guarantee vast majority started with pet shop bettas, realized how fun and rewarding an experience it was, refined their breeding techniques with each brood and took their craft to another level.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

scootshoot said:


> I wager 99pct of betta purchasers at petco, petsmart, walmart or local petshops could care less their betta is the mutt variety.


It wouldn't surprise me one bit if the "mutt" variety is healthier than the too inbred betta - much like dogs & cats.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

scootshoot said:


> And how do you think these serious breeders started their craft? I guarantee vast majority started with pet shop bettas, realized how fun and rewarding an experience it was, refined their breeding techniques with each brood and took their craft to another level.


Right. They'll start with petstore bettas and then, like you said, take it to a higher level.


----------

